# lots of contractions at 32 weeks?



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Starting about two weeks ago I have had several episodes of having pretty strong contractions. The first time, they were actually getting a bit painful, and they were pretty regular, like 45 seconds long and coming every 4-6 minutes for about two hours. I left work, got in the bathtub and relaxed, drank a TON of water, and they stopped. I also saw a CNM at a family practice clinic (she's not my provider, I'm being seen by DEMs for a planned homebirth, but she agreed to see me to rule out a UTI). Anyway she did a full exam to check for yeast/BV/UTI because I was feeling a lot of pressure/pain in addition to the ctrx. Everything was negative. She checked my cervix and said it was totally closed.

Every few days since then I've had contractions start up again. They are way stronger than I remember B-H being with my first pregnancy, but my SIL tells me that her B-H were stronger with her second & third pregnancies as well. Is that typical? These ctrx do stop if I go home and lie down, but I can't go running home from work every time this happens if it's not a "real" problem, kwim? OTOH my son was born at 37 weeks (after spontaneous rupture of membranes) and I am nervous about not heeding warning signs and going TOO early with this baby. (Not that I had any warning signs with my son -- but I definitely overdid it with moving houses at 36 weks, then having to unpack and shop and get the nursery set up etc...)

My midwives have said more or less they want me to quit my job or start my leave early or something which is just not even remotely realistic. I think they don't work with FT WOHMs much, the crunchy/groovy crowd around where I live seriously does not know what to make of a mom who works. I mean I'm explaining about FMLA and wanting time at home with the baby after she's born and it's like I'm speaking Greek. So they mean well but I think they're used to moms who can put on videos or send the LOs off to preschool and seriously chill out during the third trimester.

Anyway I guess I am looking for feedback -- if you are on your second (or later) pregnancy are you finding that you're having more intense ctrx from time to time, that don't really lead to anything? The websites I've looked to for information all say that B-H shouldn't be painful the way "real" contractions are. I will say for the most part these ctrx are just uncomfortable but they have crossed the line at times to being more painful than early labor was with my son. I would also say that when they start up, they're fairly regular. But they do stop with rest and water.


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

I hear you on the working-mom thing.

Can you get a doctor to certify you for disability leave, in the event that it's really medically needful for you to rest in order to carry to term? Disability should be in addition to your FMLA bond-with-the-new-baby leave, IIRC. What state do you live in? I know you can do this in California, using the state disability coverage if you're not covered under an employer short-term disability insurance policy.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm in NC and don't have any kind of disability coverage. My company has only 4 employees and is not even obligated to follow FMLA in the first place, although our handbook says that they follow it. But, I am really needed in my position, if I were to leave this far in advance of having the baby I would expect to simply be replaced. And I'm the higher wage-earner and I carry the health insurance for our family (DH is self-employed), so no way do I want to suddenly have no insurance or be trying to cough up the money for COBRA, when our income is suddenly down by 60%, kwim?

Anyway, I don't think not working is really the answer. I'd love to not work, but my job isn't particularly strenuous or stressful. I sit at a desk all day and it can get uncomfortable, but it's not like I'm a teacher or a nurse or a childcare provider, I think there are plenty of other jobs that are way harder to do in late pregnancy but women do them.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

My ctx with this one have been stronger and longer than my previous 2 pregnancies. i am 37 weeks now and have started to dilate, which started before 35 weeks cause I was already a 4 cm then. I have noticed lately that the ctx are getting longer and stronger when I am up alot but I am also further along than you and expect the newbie to show before too long.

in your case, I would say that if you are still closed, not to worry too much unless you notice losing your plug. Try to keep hydrated at work, I know I always forgot to drink at work, prop your feet if you are able at work, like on another chair, and when you get home in the evenings lay down even if you aren't give out, try to rest when you can.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## user_name (Jun 8, 2005)

Please let your WOHM guard down for just a bit, cause if you don't you're more likely to take this the wrong way...and I mean no ill-will whatsoever.

**32 weeks? Have you looked into how expensive NICUs are?**

Not saying you need to quit, but perhaps sacrificing some dignity (i.e. laying down at work, delegating more, etc.) would be in order? My first was a preemie, so for my second, I drug down my pride kicking and screaming in several instances just because I realized my priorities were a little outta whack. Just something to consider, no?

-truly hopeful for the best for you & your babe!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

user-name, thanks for your concern, and I'm sorry you had such a hard time with your first. But I don't really know how to apply the advice "sacrifice some dignity" to my situation. It's not a strenuous job. I've told my boss (the owner) that if I have more than 5 ctx in an hour, I need to go home and lie down, and that has been okay so far (gone home 3 times now). And next week is my last full week. I'm taking the first week of July as vacation, and then the following three Fridays off, and then my mat. leave is scheduled to start when I hit 38 weeks. So I do have a plan for easing back a little bit from fulltime.


----------



## user_name (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm so relieved you understand my concern, and good good good that you have a plan for easing up. Though hearing your plan, I wonder if it would be possible for you to take that vacation week sooner rather than later. ? If you consider the risk of a 32/33 wk delivery compared to a 33/34 wk delivery - God forbid either scenario, of course - the earlier the vacation the better, eh?

About the sacrificing dignity thing, I guess what I'm trying to say is, is it possible for you to lie down (lay down?) and still do your job? Unless the work is all about 'face to face' with clients/customers, after the experience with my first, if I could do it over again & I was in your shoes, I'd lay on the floor _at_ work - forget all the going home jazz. Heck, I'd lay out in the parking lot if I had to...with a couple of big ol' Big Gulps of water next to me...look at some clouds...imagine what the baby will look like...wonder if I should actually make breakfast tomorrow or just let them eat cereal...oh wait -- that's me now, sorry.
Anyways, take care and again -- best wishes for you & your family!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks...I'm taking the first week of July because I don't have childcare for DS that week. There hasn't actually been any indication that I'm at high risk for premature birth. The midwives' recommendation that I quit was made at 28 weeks and was very general, it wasn't in response to specific symptoms. They were just kind of shocked that any woman would "work" during her third trimester. I guess I would say I was shocked that was so novel to them.

I do software testing and write technical documentation, so I need to be at a computer, I don't think that would work very well lying down. But I think I'm going to have DH bring in a reclining chair and ottoman from his office, I can be mostly reclined and still use a laptop and I think that will be a lot more comfortable.

I have been *driving* the four blocks to work







which I feel kind of ridiculous about, and actually I miss my morning/afternoon walk, but the thing is if I start feeling crummy I want my car close by so I don't have to walk home.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

I think you're doing a great job!! and have a great plan for the rest of your pregnancy. We can only do what we can do!!! I was put on bedrest at 34 weeks with a 2 yo and 4 yo - kinda like asking me to fly to the moon and do brain surgery







We all just do the best we can and know that things will work out

Good Luck Momma


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm having the same thing (and mine also includes back pain, cramps, etc). Mine started at 31 weeks. I couldn't get the contrax to stop and I found that I was having to be still to get through them. So, off to the hospital where, of course, they immediately stopped as soon as they hooked me up to the monitor.

My midwife had the nurse check me (I was closed) and they did the FFN (I think that's the name of it) test. It came back fine. So, she said I had a 1 in 100 chance of having the baby within the next two weeks.

I saw the midwife a couple of days ago and explained that I'm still having the contrax. She said to watch them and if I'm concerned or have any other symptoms to call or go to the hospital. She said more than likely it is just that my uterus knows what it's doing with this second pregnancy and I probably won't go early.

It is scary. I experienced nothing like this with my first. I had already started dilating at 36 weeks and didn't even know it (no contrax that bothered me like these, actually not a lot of BH at all). By the time I gave birth at 40w5d I had been walking around at 3 cm, completely effaced with bulging waters for three weeks.

I WOHM, too, and if traffic is good it takes me 45 minutes to an hour to get back home or to the hospital I'd like to deliver at. So, I'm watching closely when I'm at work and considering taking my leave a week or two early. With my first pregnancy I worked until after lunch, left to go see the midwife to confirm I was in labor, went to the hospital right after and then had my son in the middle of the night. I don't think I want to cut it that close this time.









I'm sending good longer-in-the-oven vibes your way!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow Cheshire, you worked PAST your due date? Up through the day you gave birth!

I was so horribly uncomfortable with my first pregnancy that I decided to start my leave at 37 weeks. I was supposed to get a BREAK. You know, lie around for a couple weeks. Then my son came the first day of my leave anyway (little rascal). I'm hoping to make it to 38 this time, I've been assured by numerous providers that my water breaking at 37 weeks was a fluke and it doesn't put me at any particular risk of going early again.


----------

